# Worldmark owner trying to join II



## DougP (Dec 15, 2022)

Hoping somebody can help us with this. 
My mom is a Worldmark owner. She also has an rci membership but I think for she wants to do an Interval International membership would be helpful.
How does joining II work with a Worldmark owner? She says II is asking about her home resort and week but she just has points. Any tips or help appreciated!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 15, 2022)

WorldMark has no home resort, so the II person you're speaking to is uninformed.  WorldMark has people who can set up the correct Interval membership for you.  Call WM and talk to them, or ask Interval to transfer you to the WorldMark specialists, if they have them anymore.  (Some things have changed recently, so it's hard to know what still exists.)

A strong word of caution for your Mom:  Interval works great as a "one and done" exchange process.  But they offer an add-on thing during the exchange called Eplus, where you can change an exchange that has been scheduled up to three times for other resorts.  This process works great for other systems, but is a disaster for WorldMark owners.  Instead of switching the existing exchange from one resort to another, Interval does their part correctly, but then tells WM they've switched. WM treats it as a new exchange.  They'll deduct new credits, and will show you have two exchanges on the books, when you really only have one.  It is a royal pain to get your credits returned - it can take months to get sorted out.  Do not use the Eplus program with WorldMark.  Otherwise, Interval is great to use, and WM gets high exchange value in their system.

Dave


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 15, 2022)

WM is different when exchanging and you just need to learn the ins and outs with each system.  Ask your questions at wmowners.com where you will find all the answers from people who have done a lot of exchanging via II with WM.  There are lots of variations and advise based on individual preferences.  There is a separate phone number to call to get things set up correctly, for instance.  
Wyndham's incompetent IT staff have made a mess of using eplus with Request First exchanges.  However, it works fine with Deposit first.  
The potential for better trades at a better price is there for II, but the problem is getting Wyndham to program their systems and train their employees correctly.


----------



## Hobokie (Dec 15, 2022)

@sue1947  Is it just me or is anyone else resistant to going to wmowners.com? I have tried but meh, don’t love the site and would rather stay on here… 

@DougP I echo the warning on eplus like @DaveNV mentioned above, I too have experienced the hassle twice before and that was enough for me. 

To set up with Interval call the WM Desk at Interval directly, here’s the #: (877) 678-4400


----------



## DougP (Dec 15, 2022)

That did it! Ty all so much!


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 15, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> @sue1947 Is it just me or is anyone else resistant to going to wmowners.com?


Yes, it's you.  If you want the best info on how to exchange, wmowners is the place.


----------



## Huskerpaul (Dec 16, 2022)

sue1947 said:


> Yes, it's you. If you want the best info on how to exchange, wmowners is the place.



Agreed. I set my WM in Interval and learned so much from Sue and others on wmowners. I use TUG for MVC. For WM it is wmowners and for DVC I use DISboards.


----------



## Hobokie (Dec 16, 2022)

Hmmm… maybe I need to try again or maybe a friendly owner that’s on both sites can give me a quick tutorial? I just did not find the platform user friendly, or maybe it’s just that I’m used to TUG and got nice and comfortable here


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 16, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> Hmmm… maybe I need to try again or maybe a friendly owner that’s on both sites can give me a quick tutorial? I just did not find the platform user friendly, or maybe it’s just that I’m used to TUG and got nice and comfortable here


Both TUG and WMOwners use the same forum software (Xenforo). Other than colors, they should work very much in the same way.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 16, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Both TUG and WMOwners use the same forum software (Xenforo). Other than colors, they should work very much in the same way.



It's not the forum software - it's the structure of the site, and how data is presented that is confusing. For someone unfamiliar with how things are laid out, it can be hard to find answers.

Dave


----------



## Hobokie (Dec 17, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> It's not the forum software - it's the structure of the site, and how data is presented that is confusing. For someone unfamiliar with how things are laid out, it can be hard to find answers.
> 
> Dave


Yes, exactly! And maybe it’s just less user friendly because I’m not used to it, hence why a friendly happy TUG friend willing to help would be welcomed for sure!  otherwise I think I’ll just hang here, I’ve never experienced a question I haven’t gotten answered here, Worldmark or otherwise. This is a great group!


----------



## atom (Dec 18, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> It's not the forum software - it's the structure of the site, and how data is presented that is confusing. For someone unfamiliar with how things are laid out, it can be hard to find answers.
> 
> Dave


YMWV.  I find the opposite.  I find TUG harder to navigate due to the many different companies.  Unless the question is a recent event, the question is easily found using the search bar.  With TUG, I would have to make sure I have the correct words and the correct acronym to hopefully find what I want.  Many WM owners have other timeshares, so TUG is a great one-stop shop, and you may get the same answer from the same person on both forums.  For all things WM, nothing is more informative or has more WM experts, than wmowners.  You will find former WM employees on wmowners as well as those in which WM is their only timeshare.

wmowners' layout is different because the forum has so much information (mostly) just on WM.  Take the OP's question.  With the knowledge base on wmowners, the OP could just type "signup II", "signing II", etc. and one of many threads would appear with the 877 number above, with experiences in dealing with unknowledgeable agents.  The OP wouldn't have needed to wait for the response.  There is an in-depth section on Exchanging with WM, including II vs RCI.

The value of TUG is, if you have a non-WM timeshare, TUG is the place.  Look at Sue1947.  Sue has 1500+ posts on all kinds of things on TUG.  Sue has 4300+ post just on WM on wmowners.  I find Sue to be an expert.  If I was a WM owner, I would be interested to read more of what Sue had to say on wmowners.


----------



## Hobokie (Dec 19, 2022)

atom said:


> YMWV.  I find the opposite.  I find TUG harder to navigate due to the many different companies.  Unless the question is a recent event, the question is easily found using the search bar.  With TUG, I would have to make sure I have the correct words and the correct acronym to hopefully find what I want.  Many WM owners have other timeshares, so TUG is a great one-stop shop, and you may get the same answer from the same person on both forums.  For all things WM, nothing is more informative or has more WM experts, than wmowners.  You will find former WM employees on wmowners as well as those in which WM is their only timeshare.
> 
> wmowners' layout is different because the forum has so much information (mostly) just on WM.  Take the OP's question.  With the knowledge base on wmowners, the OP could just type "signup II", "signing II", etc. and one of many threads would appear with the 877 number above, with experiences in dealing with unknowledgeable agents.  The OP wouldn't have needed to wait for the response.  There is an in-depth section on Exchanging with WM, including II vs RCI.
> 
> The value of TUG is, if you have a non-WM timeshare, TUG is the place.  Look at Sue1947.  Sue has 1500+ posts on all kinds of things on TUG.  Sue has 4300+ post just on WM on wmowners.  I find Sue to be an expert.  If I was a WM owner, I would be interested to read more of what Sue had to say on wmowners.


Thank you for the additional context, @atom !  This makes a lot of sense!  It sounds like you yourself are pretty familiar with the format/how to find stuff on the site.  If you ever want to hop on a quick zoom/teams meeting and show me, I'd be totally open to learn!  Might even send you a thank you card and gain a new friend  

And to the OP @DougP ... sorry we took over your post ha! Have you been to wmowners yet or have you found sufficient answers here?  Let us know if there's anything else we can do to help!


----------



## Huskerpaul (Dec 22, 2022)

Start with the "Vacation Exchange Information" category.  There are lots of posts about using WM to trade in II.  I have been nicely surprised at what I can pull when searching with the generic WM three-bedroom unit.  I think the hardest part is getting someone at II who knows how to set up a WM account correctly.  I got lucky on my first try.


----------



## DougP (Dec 29, 2022)

Follow up question, we booked a dvc resort thru II using Worldmark. Booked it Dec 18, says confirmed and the reservation is confirmed with Disney. But the points haven’t come out of the Worldmark account yet. Worried something might be wrong. Is this normal? How long does that usually take?


----------



## DougP (Dec 29, 2022)

Hobokie said:


> Thank you for the additional context, @atom !  This makes a lot of sense!  It sounds like you yourself are pretty familiar with the format/how to find stuff on the site.  If you ever want to hop on a quick zoom/teams meeting and show me, I'd be totally open to learn!  Might even send you a thank you card and gain a new friend
> 
> And to the OP @DougP ... sorry we took over your post ha! Have you been to wmowners yet or have you found sufficient answers here?  Let us know if there's anything else we can do to help!


Ha, no worries! All been interesting. 
Just starting to poke around wmowners. LOTS of info to take in.


----------

